# Cat litter question



## IamMykul (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey!

This is my first post and I was just wondering whether the litter I bought is safe for my hedgie, Samus, to use.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2811445

Thanks!

-Mykul


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It doesn't say if this litter is a clumping litter but from the looks of it I would think it's a clumping litter and should not be used.
I use the yesterdays news by purina and so does alot of other people on this forum  
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2751591


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Bleh, they focused too much on what it does and not what it IS.
As Larry said, if it's clumping, then No.
Also, it -looks- like it's a fine crystal powder type, and especially if you have a boy, that can easily end up stuck on his boy parts and cause him great irritation.

I too use Yesterday's News...In a small pan, with the wheel.


----------



## IowaMisty (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I would worry about the crystals getting stuck in his boy-parts. We use Gentle Touch or Yesterday's News with our hedgehogs.

Misty


----------

